# [SOLVED] Konfiguracja jądra GRUB + ext4 (sda3)

## Karmazyn

Witam!

Problem w tym, iż jądro widzi poprawnie dysk i rozpoznaje na nim 4 partycje (mam tylko podstawowe).

Partycja systemowa to /dev/sda3 i sformatowana na system plików ext4.

Jądro nie potrafi zamontować /

Bez przerwy krzyczy: "No filesystem could mount root tried: ble ble ble ext4"

Śmieszna jest też próba montowania partycji dla systemów plików jakie nie zostały wkompilowane do jądro   :Cool: 

Nie pomaga opcja w GRUBie rootfstype=ext4

W jądrze stanu czystego (make clean, make mrproper) dodałem następujące sterowniki:

- NVIDIA SATA Support (jak oznajmiłem poprawnie widzi dysk)

- Ext4 Filesystem (bez obsługi partycji typu ext2 ext3, na cholere)

Oczywiście wszystko wmontowane na stałe.

Próbowałem też z wywaloną opcją Generic ATA support (brak skutku).Last edited by Karmazyn on Sun Sep 23, 2012 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzyj initramfs do debugownia to, z https://github.com/slashbeast/better-initramfs/downloads mozesz pobrac gotowe binarne obrazy, najczesciej wystarczy rozpakowac, z-gzipowac initramfs.cpio i dodac do bootloadera.

Gdy podczas bootu poleci ten blad, sprawdz, czy z szela do ktorego dostep dostajesz widac /dev/sda*, czy mozesz to zamontowac, jak nie, sprawdz dmesg czy nie ma tam podanego powodu i tak dalej.

----------

## Karmazyn

Dobry pomysł  :Smile: 

Lecz...

Kernel wystartował i dostałem dostęp do shella.

```
rescueshell / # mount

...

/dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (0)
```

Więc już nic nie rozumiem...

Coś mnie tchneło i zrobiłem wszystkie sterowniki do dysków jakie były oznaczone jako "< >" na modularne.

System wystartował...

Jaka przyczyna?

BTW. nie mam genkernela ani własnego initramfs, więc żaden z modułów nie powinien być załadowany.

----------

## SlashBeast

Z to conajmniej ciekawe, initramfs nie powinien do / nic montowac chyba, ze juz po starcie systemu, Lepiej patfrz w /proc/mounts zamiast 'mount'. Mount czyta plik /etc/mtab ktory nie zawsze jest swiezy czy w ogole ma sens.

----------

## Karmazyn

Dobra, initramfs odstawmy teraz na bok  :Smile: 

System się poprawnie uruchomił gdy wszystko < > zamieniłem na moduły (chodzi o dział SATA w jądrze), ale gdy w systemie wykonałem lsmod to odpowiedział, żaden moduł nie jest wykorzystywany.

Ad x00:

 :Laughing:   Co za głupota, GRUB nie potrafi czytać haszy # które nie znajdują się na początku linii tj.

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 # root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3
```

Właśnie ta linijka wywołała błąd jądra i nie pozwoliła na prawidłowe zamontowanie partycji...

Chciałem ją zachować na przyszłość, gdybym wykorzystał genkernela, ale widać GRUB mi nie pozwoli zrobić tego w ten sposób.

SOLVED

----------

